# Ubers president quits.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...y-deciding-series-scandals-were-just-too-much


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Only took 6 months.
Or about the average lifespan of a driver.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

observer said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...y-deciding-series-scandals-were-just-too-much


Too bad it wasn't Travis.


----------

